
Ex-CIA Software Engineer Goes on Trial for Vault 7 Leak - pcvarmint
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ex-cia-engineer-goes-on-trial-for-massive-leak-11580741119
======
neonate
[https://archive.md/IY71v](https://archive.md/IY71v)

------
degenerate
Full article: [http://archive.fo/THoPp](http://archive.fo/THoPp)

> _Mr. Schulte wasn 't charged immediately, and in conversations with
> authorities he denied leaking classified information. But by early April he
> faced a different legal peril: while searching Mr. Schulte's devices, agents
> found evidence of child pornography, opening up a new line of investigation.
> Mr. Schulte was arrested in August 2017 on federal child-pornography
> charges._

Yeah, sure they did.

~~~
duxup
The speed a witch folks will imply there is a conspiracy at every turn on HN
seems to be increasing with time.

~~~
shadowgovt
HN is passing the Eternal September threshold; this is a standard pattern with
any open-subscription message board as T approaches infinity.

I'm old enough to remember transitioning my interaction from /. to HN to get
more professional discussion of industry topics. That was a long time ago, and
there's no reason to assume most of /. hasn't followed me here by now.

Edit: for those downvoting me, I'd appreciate a clarification on whether I was
"off-topic," "troll," "flamebait," or something else; this is not the
granularity of feedback to which I am accustom. ;)

~~~
bdamm
Interestingly, now that most of the chaff has abandoned /. it has somewhat
returned to its original flavor, albeit a bit tainted. I'll not likely return
simply because the conversation is a bit more grown-up here and I prefer the
uncluttered presentation. But it's better now than it was at its worst.

~~~
duxup
Way back in the day I always felt the /. community was a bit shrill... to the
point of absurdity when it came to the topic of Open Source and such.
Hopefully they've mellowed a bit.

------
Ancalagon
Seems like this is a good time to ask the question: Why the heck would any
(good) engineer work for the CIA?

EDIT: I realize now after re-reading this comment that it could definitely
come off as very abrasive. I won't alter it so everyone can see the original.
Sorry if I offended anyone, I purely meant it from the standpoint of an
engineer who has control of their own career (and likely desires more
money/status) and understands the kind of precedent this creates and what it
means for preservation of self if one were to work in the CIA.

~~~
muratsu
Some people probably believe in the mission and prefer to work for the
organization. Not everyone is motivated by stock options or benefits, etc.

~~~
craigc
And what exactly is the “mission” here? Overthrowing democratically elected
governments in other countries? Assassinating foreign agents? Starting coups
in other parts of the world? Running global drug trafficking operations?

~~~
president
Just curious, if these things were necessary to protect your freedom, your
children’s freedom, and the future of world order, (hypothetically) would you
be opposed to your government doing those things?

~~~
oska
The only one of the four the GP listed that I could see as meeting your
criteria is 'assassinating foreign agents'. And I would see the requirement to
do that (to meet your criteria) as very, very rare.

------
rbanffy
I wonder if
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/nsaname](https://www.npmjs.com/package/nsaname)
is updated with all the leaked names.

